# Honest opinions on my shape,



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity I want Honest opinions on my physic ? Been training 6 years naturally, low test 2 years test has even been in range , what do ye think ? Pretty **** ? Average ?

be as honest as ye want I'm not going to cry haha do bodybuilding for myself and the lifestyle not to be the best bodybuilder ( not that I have the genetics for it) so don't mind if it's rubbish

thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No bad for natty...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You appear to be shaped like a human.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Info Junkie said:


> Just out of curiosity I want Honest opinions on my physic ? Been training 6 years naturally, low test 2 years test has even been in range , what do ye think ? Pretty **** ? Average ?
> 
> be as honest as ye want I'm not going to cry haha do bodybuilding for myself and the lifestyle not to be the best bodybuilder ( not that I have the genetics for it) so don't mind if it's rubbish
> 
> thanks


Good muscle mass and definition also. You should be pleased mate as you put many juiceheads on here to shame. Inb4 cvnt brigade


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Would add side raises in twice a week mate, high volume lots of sets, add some width to your delts. Looking good!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Good genetics btw I might add. Dem traps [no ****]


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No bad for natty...


Thanks



> You appear to be shaped like a human.


Hahahaha



SickCurrent said:


> Good muscle mass and definition also. You should be pleased mate as you put many juiceheads on here to shame. Inb4 cvnt brigade


Not sure If I do but thanks man , few my friends on test Dbol after training 6months I am still stronger and carrying more lean mass , they all water honest



C.Hill said:


> Would add side raises in twice a week mate, high volume lots of sets, add some width to your delts. Looking good!


Totally agree I have started that a month ago trying hit shoulders twice a week there bad point for me , prob should of spotted it 2 years ago but anyway , with been an ecto really need more shoulder mass as I disappear under a shirt ha


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Good genetics btw I might add. Dem traps [no ****]


Haha thanks for some reason my traps grow without barely training the things haja I could do side laterals all they and they grow half the speed ha

I have mixed opinions on my genetics depending on the day because it have very narrow calvicals I disappear in a hoody per say but my friends look huge in clothes full of juice but when training in right shirt I have wa more actually muscle tissue than them strange one so it is haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good dude


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Chunky.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like good solid natty results


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

With an experience of 6 years below your belt, i would say below average physique. But Your attitude towards accepting the things makes you a star


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

Done worse


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Chunky.


Thanks I think haha



Peace frog said:


> Looks like good solid natty results


Thanks man



Jatin Bhatia said:


> With an experience of 6 years below your belt, i would say below average physique. But Your attitude towards accepting the things makes you a star


Thanks dude , ya true things did slow down though with pitutary issues , my excuse is training with 6-10nmol of test can be difficult recoverying from training and growing but thanks anyway man


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Thanks I think haha
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Thanks dude , ya true things did slow down though with pitutary issues , my excuse is training with 6-10nmol of test can be difficult recoverying from training and growing but thanks anyway man


I only have 13 myself, have you been to the docs about it?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Not bad!

Whats your weight?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If your going to talk about average I think you need to define average, average man, average man who goes to the gym, average man who goes to the gym regularly, average man who goes to gym regularly and takes it really seriously?

I would say you look O.K, better than average regular gym member but not competition level. As long as your happy with it and enjoy doing it then it doesn't matter too much what others think.

I don't look amazing but at the same time it's not my no:1 goal in life. I'm better than average and definitely stronger than average but would look [email protected] next to someone who competes.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Keep going mate. Still lapping everyone sitting on the couch with high test. Loads of luck



Info Junkie said:


> Thanks I think haha
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Thanks dude , ya true things did slow down though with pitutary issues , my excuse is training with 6-10nmol of test can be difficult recoverying from training and growing but thanks anyway man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decent,get on the juice and blow up now :whistling:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> Thanks I think haha
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Thanks dude , ya true things did slow down though with pitutary issues , my excuse is training with 6-10nmol of test can be difficult recoverying from training and growing but thanks anyway man


I had around 9 first two years of training, did okay.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I only have 13 myself, have you been to the docs about it?


ya but had Pitutary issues so haven't started TRT yet wil be in august



> Not bad!
> 
> Whats your weight?


ah about 85kg , deadlifts 220, squat 200, bench 120 (all on good day haha)



monkeybiker said:


> If your going to talk about average I think you need to define average, average man, average man who goes to the gym, average man who goes to the gym regularly, average man who goes to gym regularly and takes it really seriously?
> 
> I would say you look O.K, better than average regular gym member but not competition level. As long as your happy with it and enjoy doing it then it doesn't matter too much what others think.
> 
> I don't look amazing but at the same time it's not my no:1 goal in life. I'm better than average and definitely stronger than average but would look [email protected] next to someone who competes.


yes I agree I fill the exact same about myself



FelonE said:


> Decent,get on the juice and blow up now :whistling:


cant yet waiting to start TRT in august , winter time I will haha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice work mate, whats your gf like?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Nice work mate, *whats your gf like?*


big dicks and vodka, i hear


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Look better than some that have been on gear for a while mate!


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Nice work mate, whats your gf like?


She's good man just gave me a baby boy 3 months ago prepares my weeks meals on Sundays for me happy out haha on serious note I never measure BF I go by mirror , I can seem top and middle row of abs tensed and Vascularity on my arms Im lean but no means ripped etc



sen said:


> Look better than some that have been on gear for a while mate!


Cheers sen , most he pretty bunk gear these guys are on haha ??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> She's good man just gave me a baby boy 3 months ago prepares my weeks meals on Sundays for me happy out haha on serious note I never measure BF I go by mirror , I can seem top and middle row of abs tensed and Vascularity on my arms Im lean but no means ripped etc
> 
> Cheers sen , most he pretty bunk gear these guys are on haha ??


Bunk? Choice word of a closet roider


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Bunk? Choice word of a closet roider


Choice word of a UK-M member more like , the words in every thread haha


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

For the Lols ( not that funny )

Do ye wreckon I would of for much further if I counted Marcos and had a training programee in place I.e like linear periodisation etc

My workouts are very much on how I feel that day , everybody part would be hit every 7 days but reps and weight and sequence of excerise always changes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> For the Lols ( not that funny )
> 
> Do ye wreckon I would of for much further if I counted Marcos and had a training programee in place I.e like linear periodisation etc
> 
> My workouts are very much on how I feel that day , everybody part would be hit every 7 days but reps and weight and sequence of excerise always changes


Yes


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Was I asking you was I ? Haha only messing


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Was I asking you was I ? Haha only messing


You didn't quote anyone, nor was your post a follow up to anyone's post, meaning the question was open, seeing as it's a forum.

Weirdo.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> You didn't quote anyone, nor was your post a follow up to anyone's post, meaning the question was open, seeing as it's a forum.
> 
> Weirdo.[/quote
> 
> I was only messing chill


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Few Shots from today and last week or so , still natural still no TRT can't contact endo so training with no test at all but going good,

bench 110

squat 180

deadlift 210

82kg or so body weight

going start a cycle of test after endo and TRT is sorted busting my balls literally day in day out last few years


----------

